# How to get mane thicker?



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

As you can see in the photo BJ has quite a thin mane. Before he was mine, his mane was pulled. The previous owners brushed a bit of it out.

I used this horse conditioner which was then kept in overnight. I then brushed out his mane, which caused a lot to be pulled out. It was quite thick beforehand as well. His forelock is terrible and tail could be better. I'm not going to show him anytime soon but I was wondering what you guys have used to get your horses' mane/tail/forelock thicker?

I feed him 2 cups coppra twice a day with 2 scoops chaff and 1 scoop gumnuts (we thought he was around 15. but he's actually 10. That's why we got gumnuts, we're switching to pellets soon) and a biscuit of hay during the day. The coppra makes his coat shine, but would it help with his mane etc? 

I also keep him rugged 24/7, and give him a groom once a day which includes getting rid of any knots in his mane/tail.


----------



## HettyTheHorse (Jun 9, 2018)

If you want your horse's mane to be thicker don't brush his mane/tail unless you have to(extremely tangled or dirty). Don't wash it a lot because that gets rid of the natural oils and if you do wash apply conditioner. Another really important thing is to make sure your horses tail is trimmed to no longer than his fetlock joint. If you make a blunt cut you will allow the hair to thicken over time. This will also minimize the horse backing up (either when riding or in the trailer) and stepping and pulling long sections of hair out.


----------



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

Okay, gotcha. I wont touch it anymore lol. Okay, so would I just get any kind of scissors and just cut it? Or do they have to be a specific type? Okay, is there any oils, creams, sprays that help thicken it? Or should I just leave it?


----------



## HettyTheHorse (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes, trim it to make it even, that would help it grow out evenly and nicely. Any scissors would do. I use the mane 'n tail products on my mare and her hair is surprisingly thick from it. It might or might not work on your horse but try it anyway.


----------



## HettyTheHorse (Jun 9, 2018)

There's pellets that you feed your horse to help mane & tail growth also, they are a bit pricey but a friend of mine said they worked beautifully on her horse.


https://www.biomane.com/product/biomane-equine-pellets-30-day-supply/


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some horses having thick, fuller mane & tails is genetics...
Many times it is how care is done to those parts..._stop with the brush or comb._
Finger brush, where you gently take out knots with your fingers till you can slide your fingers through from top to bottom, no snarls, no snags, no knots encountered.
Start at the bottom and work your way, inch by inch to the top...

Do _not _wash either mane or tail often with shampoo, nor use spray ins or conditioners that are a petroleum base as they dry and make hair brittle...things like Show Sheen are a no-no to use.
Even some human hair products are not good...read labels carefully.

Feeding your horse a balanced diet is the only way to encourage better hair growth.
Diets rich in biotin and the assisting vitamin and minerals will help the hair growth along with hoof growth and strength for both.
**I've never heard of the above mentioned product...it does though have the required ingredients needing fed in a quality balanced diet"

It takes about 6 months to really truly see a improved growth emerge...till then be careful.
Well fitted sheets/blankets that have wither rub protection can also help the mane not be rubbed out...but what is most important is proper fit of the entire clothing item so less movement, wiggle and twisting.
Keep the horse clean, after riding hose him off with clear water but stop the often shampoo bathing as it is a oil stripper out of the entire animals coat and hair making it dry and brittle.
Even humans who shower daily tend to have dry skin unless they use moisturizing products in shower or applied afterward.

From your pictures...
The mane actually has decent new growth, thicker than you realize because you are looking at the bottom...
_Look at the roots _and see the fullness that is happening...
The tail _*is*_ full and thick, except for the very bottom which is common.
Tails get caught in twigs and grass as they walk in a field such as yours...and break off.

If you want it not to drag then finger brush the tail dry... then just trim off 2 fingers width gently with a sharp scissor or use your clipper blades in a running machine.
If you trim to the fetlock it will be mid to the hock when the horse is walking...from that natural carrying tail arch done.

Don't pull it and remember that a horse standing still is not arching their tail at all _{unless farting}_ and that arch will also reduce the overall length.
Some people braid the horses tail and put in a tail bag but since your horse is turned out in a field as yours is I _would not_ as the danger of it catching and ripping out near all of it is great. 
Sometimes doing less is more beneficial to our horses mane and tail...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

^^^ Couldn't have said it better. Hair thickness (individual strand and hair per sq inch) and length are more controlled by genetics. Growth rate and health are more controlled by diet. Fewer washings, no pulling with combs or brushes, adding conditioners to help you detangle without pulling out hair that has not fallen out, using products that do not contain silicones or petroleum based products that cause drying and breakage. These can be used for special occasions but as a frequent hair care product a no-no.


----------



## Maldi (Jun 10, 2018)

*Mane growth*

I was looking for the longest time for something that ASSUREDLY helped to grow the mane and the tail. Everything had fans and detractors. However, the most scientific approach, started with “Genetics and growth from within”. However, from my own bolding experience, topical aids help.(Rogaine helped me regrow my crown bold spot), I will share telling pictures, and you judge for yourself.
Upon buying some horses, the farrier told me that the hoofs were really weak, and would not shoe very well, unless the hoof wall was made stronger. I researched a LOT. Even dabbling on the individual nutrients which make up the commercial supplements.
In the end, I settled for a pricey “Farriers Choice” commercially available in the US. To the “goal”, the horse(s) hoofs became really strong and resistant, sometimes too strong! LOL.
A noticeable side effect was that the coat in general, showed beautiful shine, and consisten growth. Individually, can share experiences and answer questions, but the proof is in the photos.
Bottom line: Nutrition is key to support genetics. Proper grooming helps keep and maintain what you have.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

But Rogaine won't give you more follicles. Only encourage what you already have to grow the hair the are supposed to grow. Without the genes for that length or that thickness(amount)it wouldn't be there. But yes even if you have the genes if you don't have the nutrition to back it up then it certainly wouldn't look that nice. Beautiful horse Maldi


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Horses I should say. Are the first two the same horse and is there an after for the third picture?


----------



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> Horses I should say. Are the first two the same horse and is there an after for the third picture?


No, they're all the same horse, taken at around the same time as well (a day in between) thank-you, BJ also has quite weak hooves caused from racing and just genetics. He can't be shod either. I will look into that stuff.
BTW your horse/s are gorgeous!


----------



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

HettyTheHorse said:


> There's pellets that you feed your horse to help mane & tail growth also, they are a bit pricey but a friend of mine said they worked beautifully on her horse.
> 
> 
> https://www.biomane.com/product/biomane-equine-pellets-30-day-supply/


Yeah it is a bit pricey, I'll look into it. I'm looking for a job so once I get one I will definitely try and get my hands on some! If I do, I'll post before and after photos  Thankyou!!


----------



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Some horses having thick, fuller mane & tails is genetics...
> Many times it is how care is done to those parts..._stop with the brush or comb._
> Finger brush, where you gently take out knots with your fingers till you can slide your fingers through from top to bottom, no snarls, no snags, no knots encountered.
> Start at the bottom and work your way, inch by inch to the top...
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed answer!:smile: really appreciate it. The rugs are an okay fit, the ones we ordered were his size but they just don't sit well, they don't cause rubbing but could be better fitted. So should I trim off the ends of the mane as well (around 1cm) or just leave it, I've never really delved into mane/tail care too much, the place I used to go didn't do much grooming at all, which sucked, it's one of my favourite things! I heard baby powder works??
I am officially not combing the mane or tail anymore lol. I guess I've got to think of it as very similar to human hair. Don't overwash it, don't comb it if it doesn't need it, if it does just use your fingers, diet effects hair growth...Wait, what about lotions? Would treatments of some sort help? 
:???:
Golly gosh, my questions keep coming don't they lol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I was referring to post 8 by Maldi, Jordanna. Sorry for the confusion. It is not clear if the first and second pic are the same horse and no way to really tell but the third pic is definitely not the same as the middle (2nd) as the one horse has two white feet while the other only has one. 



Thank you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@Jordanaa "I am officially not combing the mane or tail anymore lol. I guess I've got to think of it as very similar to human hair. Don't overwash it, don't comb it if it doesn't need it, if it does just use your fingers, diet effects hair growth...Wait, what about lotions? Would treatments of some sort help? 
:???:
Golly gosh, my questions keep coming don't they lol"


If you comb then do so from the bottom up and or finger comb. Hair has a life cycle and once completed it falls out. If you don't comb lightly to remove those they can create tangles. Don't overwash. That will strip the hair of the natural oils that lubricate and protect the strands. If you do wash frequently you would apply something (conditioner) to replace what you just stripped off. A good diet encourages the hair to meet its genetic potential. Treatments do not change the hair or encourage growth. The hair shaft itself is dead. It is keratin - the same material as your nails and your horses hooves (outer layer). You can smooth a roughed up outer layer (the keratin is laid down in three layers - outer layer is overlapping scales) by applying some forms of treatment but you cannot correct the damage permanently. Cutting off those ends (as this is where that most frequently happens) is best. Hair grows in cycles and the length is preprogrammed genetically (by type and location). First part of the cycle is the growth phase. It can last several years. Length of time is genetic unless there is illness or injury or malnutrition. Once it nears the end of the first phase it goes into the next phase which is a transitional time when there is slow to no growth and the follicle shrinks. The old strand of hair detaches form the follicle, becomes loose and is pushed out by the new strand which is the final phase. A horse with a longer phase one will have longer hair than a horse with a shorter phase one. Diet and nutrition can maximize growth potential but it won't change the length of the phase. Mistreatment and weathering can cause the oldest parts of the strand to get ratty and roughing the scales and lifting from extremes of heat and weather cause tangles to form. My mare get horrid witches knots. As long as her hair is in prime condition and the scale are flat then you can finger comb the knots out. If there is any damage or too much time lapses between combing then dreads begin to form as older hair is trapped and damaged new hair continues wrapping.


----------



## Winchester1031 (Jun 11, 2018)

Part of getting a fuller mane and tail will be on you but the other part will be on his genetics. His tail actually looks really nice. 


My routine for a fuller and longer tail is I brush it out then braid it and put it in a tail bag. Every 2 weeks I take it out spray it with Show sheen, gently brush it and run baby oil through it, then braid it and bag it again. If its really dirty I will wash it. I try to avoid elastics as they break off the ends of the tail (I braid string into the tail and then tie it off at the bottom, it lasts much longer then the elastics and doesn't break the ends) . His tail got so long and full in weeks!


I don't really have a mane routine because for me manes are more maintenance and I'm lazy XD but I have experimented and by only brushing it occasionally and leaving it alone it has grown but because its exposed it has reach a point where it wont grow without assistance. 
I've tried taking small sections and braiding them then folding them up and vet wrapping (mane bags are a thing too but they are hard to find). This really helped them grow but my boy didn't like the way they felt. You can also braid them and let them hang and redo them every 2 weeks. 
Whatever routine you decide is best for you and your horse I would advise not brushing them for at least 2 weeks at a time. Brushing them every day will do more damage.


----------



## Winchester1031 (Jun 11, 2018)

I also give him a supplement called Biotin which I believe really works wonders. But again its about personal preference  YouTube has some great suggestions as well!


----------



## Apple6 (Jun 14, 2018)

My mare had a short, thin mane for a while, but I found (through trial and error) some methods that have proven effective! After “shedding season” is over, braiding a horse’s mane with simple, long braids down his mane will prevent it from knotting as easily, as you shouldn’t brush your equine’s mane and tail frequently, or else it will thin out immensely fast. (Note: if you were to braid while your horse is still shedding chances are they’ll rub their man and cleanly chop and “saw off” the braided hair.) The solution MTG by Shapley’s is extremely effective on rainrot and helps thicken the mane as well, but you might want to wash your horse’s mane and tail more frequently if you do that, as it has a bit of an odor(not terrible, however). Additionally, consider pellet and powder supplements such as Horsemanna (the Equine version of a cow product), a protein supplement that will strengthen hairs, as well as adding 1/4-1 tablespoon of olive oil to your horse’s grain for thick hair with a shine. I hope this helps- it did for me!


----------



## Maldi (Jun 10, 2018)

They are indeed two different horses. the second one has been on the same diet, i guess different genetics. His mane has improved, but not in the measure of the first one. As a guide, the first horse’s mane looked same as the 2nd, 2 years ago.
As far as i reseached, THERE IS NOTHING that will give you more hair follicles. Rogaine will get dormant follicles active again. I know from my balding experience.
The hoofs on all my horses improved 100 percent! The farrier could not be happier. The Smart Pack product is Farriers choice, and that is the only claim it makes. Improvement of horse hoofs.
I am starting a multilevel approach with the Rogaine for the second horse (one white), hopefully in 6 months or so, I will be able to show after pictures.
Stay well all


----------



## Maldi (Jun 10, 2018)

Biotin is one of the nutrients for hair and hoof health. Others: D3, Iron, Zinc, omega 3-6 among others.


----------



## Maldi (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello All, it has been almos 1 year since my posts, I am very happy to share new pictures of the stallions I first posted. The one with the thinnest mane then, has bloomed and the the other has maintained a beautiful mane. Have done as originally posted. Happy to answer questions. 
First photo was the one white on the first post.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I got a great mane on my old horse, not by never touching it or brushing it, but by touching it and CAREFULLY brushing it every time I groomed. Lots of detangler, gently pick apart all knots with fingers, then CAREFULLY comb through until it didn't have a single snag. Same with the tail. If you don't allow knots and tangles to form in the first place, and keep everything slick with detangler, you don't get snags and breakage.

I also had her on biotin for her hooves, which may or may not have had any effect on her mane. This was back in the 90s, and I know there are more complete supplements out there now that have not only biotin but other important vitamins and minerals. Apparently it's pretty common for horses to also be Vitamin E deficient, which can potentially cause dry and brittle hair. One of the boarders at the barn gives her horse just normal human vitamin E capsules in his grain and he eats them fine. Whether or not they do anything for her horse, I really couldn't say, but he does have great hair.


----------



## Maldi (Jun 10, 2018)

To share a more complete answer, We use only hand untangling of mane and tail, a stiff bristle brush once no tangles present.


----------

